# Alpha one bellows leak



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

Boat almost sank at the dock last night. Pulled it out and found the two issues in the pics. Was the tubing connected to something? I dont see where it would have been. Also any idea what i should expect to pay a marina to fix? Any suggestions where to take it in or near sandusky? Thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

Ok, open tubing ia the water intake. Shift cable bellows is the problem. Have to pull the drive. My question is why in the hel is such a critical component such as bellows made from a material that is susceptible to dry rot???? Is there an aftermarket company making them out viton or silicone rubber or something ? I would gladly pay more for that and i bet everyone else would too. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Very common, had all bellows/rubber replaced and everything greased and checked last year...was under $300


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

Where did u have it done?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

What year is the boat/outdrive? Just curious here since my main (exhaust) has come off a couple of times with different boats and I never had a problem with taking on water. The shift cable sounds like it could be a different ball game though.


----------



## captk (Mar 13, 2008)

All rubber components fail. it is the boat owners job to inspect these parts annually or more often. if you paid a dealer to service the drive they should have inspected these parts and replaced them. 4 or 5 yrs and bellows shift cable and water hose need too be looked at,and or replaced. I have also found the aftermarket parts to be inferior to the OEM. the rubber is softer and more likely to fail. This is a big job if you need to do it do not skimp on the cost of parts it is after all your and your family and friends you are sending into harms way! best luck Bill


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

topwater said:


> Where did u have it done?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


bobs marine, dover ohio


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

boat / drive is a 2000 model

I realize all rubber components fail. I also realize some "rubber" is worse than others when it comes to dry rot. Silicone rubber would be better suited for this application. Here's a similar part that also has to handle exhaust gas and comes with a ten year warranty. 
http://www.goodboatgear.com/detail/6119/ Straight Reinforced Silicone Exhaust Bellows

two years ago I had an issue with my auto bilge pump not working so I took on enough water that it got to the gimbal bearing. Took it to a shop for the repair and asked that any other wear part be replaced while the outdrive was off. I remember that the did the "bellows" but it must have been the exhaust bellows and not the shifter bellows. Last fall I took the boat to a different marina for winterization and full safety check. They didn't catch the dry rot either apparently.


----------



## captk (Mar 13, 2008)

Mercruisers have a shift bellows a u-joint bellows an exhaust bellows(or tube) and a water supply hose all in the bell housing. The shift and u-joint bellows can allow the boat to sink if they fail. the exhaust will not sink the boat but may be loud. the water hose, (very often over looked), will cause the engine to overheat, it can get soft, kink or rot. Every time an owner has the boat out of the water they should trim the drive up and inspect these components. As far as a superior rubber, the marine market is so miniscule that no one will invest in the tooling necessary to make them. Make sure you grease the u joints and gimble bearing as soon as you can or you will be replacing them too. best luck Bill


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Assuming that the bellows was original, I believe 12 years service is more than you can expect that item to last. JMO.


----------



## captk (Mar 13, 2008)

KaGee said:


> Assuming that the bellows was original, I believe 12 years service is more than you can expect that item to last. JMO.


Can you say Preventive Maintenance?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

captk said:


> Mercruisers have a shift bellows a u-joint bellows an exhaust bellows(or tube) and a water supply hose all in the bell housing. The shift and u-joint bellows can allow the boat to sink if they fail. the exhaust will not sink the boat but may be loud. the water hose, (very often over looked), will cause the engine to overheat, it can get soft, kink or rot. Every time an owner has the boat out of the water they should trim the drive up and inspect these components. As far as a superior rubber, the marine market is so miniscule that no one will invest in the tooling necessary to make them. Make sure you grease the u joints and gimble bearing as soon as you can or you will be replacing them too. best luck Bill


Thanks, excellent information.


----------



## RiceKrispie (Jun 8, 2009)

Dress the the rubber with an oil to prevent water wear and to keep it moist from dry rot. Car power steering fluid should work just fine. Thin coat a few times a year and the rubber should last forever.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

Kagee, I tried to do preventive maintenance by having two different marinas do full safety checks in the last two years (one of which had the outdrive off already to do the gimbal bearing...two years ago). I mean, not all of us are marine mechanics so you have to try to trust the experts. Full safety check in the Fall should have checked for dry rot on such an achilles heel of a component! 

Ricekrispie, good tip, thanks


----------

